# Are there signs of pregnancy besides the belly? How do I tell?



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

This question is probably asked all the time but I think my little girl may be pregnant. She's 6 weeks old and I've only had her for a week now. I actually got her from an accidental litter situation so it would be coincidental if she were pregnant. The people I got her from bought 2 females and they both turned out to be pregnant so they ended up with 23 babies. I'm sure they were smart enough to house the boys and girls separately but I'm just worried that with so many babies in their home there could have been some mistakes made with the sexes. They also told me that the girl I picked out is now the "chubbiest" girl of the bunch and observing her to me it looks like she's got quite the lower belly going but I'm not sure if that's just a normal baby rat belly. I've never had a rat this young before or female so I wouldn't know what the norm is. Considering I have had her for a week now I know that if she were pregnant she would have the babies in probably about a week or 2 weeks at the most. My question though is how obvious is their tummy when they are pregnant and how soon before they give birth does their stomach become that obvious? would it even be that big at this point? Also I am wondering if there's any other signs of pregnancy us humans can watch out for? Or if there is anything I should do for her to kind of prepare in case she is pregnant? Unfortunately the people I got her from weren't that great at keeping in touch with me so even though I asked them if there was any chance she might have been housed with any boys I don't expect to get an answer from them.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I'm not sure about pregnancy signs, but perhaps if you take some pics of her, one of her stretching up, other folks more knowledgeable might be able to tell you? If you can get your hands on some digital scales and monitor how much weight she is putting on every day that might help too.


----------

